#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ушел Шива Лодре Ринпоче

## Неварин

Шива Лодре Ринпоче ушел в день Гуру Ринпоче, 04.09.2014, в своем доме в Хумла, Непал.
Ом Ами Дэва Хри

----------


## Нико

ОМ МАНИ ПЕДМЕ ХУМ

----------


## Алик

ДЖИ ДЖАНГ БОСАЛЬ

----------

